# i swear i'm going to die



## luluinthefog (May 25, 2017)

My derealisation and anxiety are so bad I think I'm dying. I can't do anything, I feel too disoriented and physically weak. I'm also very lightheaded and always feel like I'm about to pass out. I have this sense of foreboding and I just know this is it. It's never been this bad before. I think I'm going to die. I don't want to go to the ER because I've been there before and I know they won't be able to help me. I'm losing my mind. Nothing feels real. I can't concentrate. I'm having hot flashes typing this. I am always dizzy and everything is spinning. My only relief is sleeping so I sleep as much as I can. I can't see straight. Please someone help. I want to cry and scream and just throw things but I feel too out of it and disconnected to even do that. I either want my life back or to just die and get it over with already.


----------



## anitas (Aug 28, 2018)

Lulu you are not alone .i feel your pain ,im so sorry.you can msg me if you need to talk .


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

You wont die dont worry . I also thought I will die and also had physical symptoms including fast racing heart the whole time but you will be fine

I am recommending sleep too


----------



## Laurany152 (Mar 24, 2014)

The anxiety makes you feel like you are going to die but you won't. I understand what you are feeling as most of us here I'm guessing. I've been there rolling around in my driveway like a crazy woman cause I thought I was dying and something was coming to get me. Its anxiety. Its important to try and get the anxiety under control. anxiety (at least for me) makes DR/DP so much worse which makes anxiety climb higher. Its a cycle. Hope you feel better soon.


----------

